# Tau Smartview OEM software for Hyper9 and X1 controller.



## Tomdb (Jan 28, 2013)

Who sold the controller and motor to you? they should be your first point of call. Specially since the calibration process has changed recently.

Otherwise the Netgain website: NetGain Motors, Inc. - Downloads


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah, they only supply you with a limited version of the software. A lot of options are inaccessible, which is really lame. You pay thousands for the motor and controller, you should be able to set it up exactly the way you want (at your own risk of course).

Thanks, 
Mark.


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

just contact them and say that you require access to the extra settings and they will supply you with the oem version


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

Yeah you would think so, but no. All I get is crickets, dead silence, no replies. I guess they feel like they are protecting you from yourself. (it is possible to really muck up settings and even damage motor etc).

Mark.


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

Mark.


----------



## baxy (Dec 24, 2017)

Mark72Newk said:


> Yeah you would think so, but no. All I get is crickets, dead silence, no replies. I guess they feel like they are protecting you from yourself. (it is possible to really muck up settings and even damage motor etc).
> 
> Mark.


actually yes, because that's exactly what i did. but yes they are also very slow to respond to emails from my experience


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

OK thanks for letting me know.
Any chance you would consider sharing it? Happy to send pics of my project.


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

I guess I will continue to harass Netgain until they will give me a copy of the full functioning software for the X1 controller that I feel they should be obliged to provide me.


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

Now total of 3 unanswered emails over the past few weeks and also an unreturned phone call. Netgain definitely not the best with support!


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Anything since then? I'd like to use the controller for racing purposes so I will need to adjust many parameters and will the need OEM "version".


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

hallkbrdz said:


> Anything since then? I'd like to use the controller for racing purposes so I will need to adjust many parameters and will the need OEM "version".


 I had to harass them a bit but yes they eventually supplied the full version for me.

What sort of racing are you looking at for this motor and controller? (I may be able to give you some advice if you let me know about your intended application and weight of vehicle etc).
Mark.


----------



## Evcurious499 (Nov 15, 2020)

My supplier sent me the oem version of the software almost immediately as we had been/ still are having a few technical issues. I’m surprised to hear that others are having are hard time getting the full version


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Mark...

This will be used on a sprint kart along with (hopefully) an alpha-test DHX Machines Peregrine 60 motor (essentially the same as the Hawk 60 in specs). Continuous / peak power and torque of 34/55 kW and 75/120 Nm - although most of the time I will run it far short of that amount. Total vehicle weight with driver will be about 210 kg.

I'm interested in how many maps that can be configured and selected with the digital inputs. It would be awesome to have several maps to choose from - Max, race dry, rain with slicks, rain with wets, pit. Plus forward / reverse.

I'm also curious if there are any built-in "traction control" parameters (detecting sudden spikes in RPM) that can be selected.

Evcurious...

Good to hear. Who did you get it through?

Thanks, Bryan


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

I got the OEM software from Netgain who is the key supplier for the Hyper9 motors and the X1 controller/inverter used with it, at least in North America. My application is the low voltage Hyper9 (<132V DC input) and X1 controller with 5 Tesla S modules in series in a '72 VW Karmann Ghia (total weight with driver 1080kg). Performance is a bit better than twice as quick as with the original engine (a tad under 10s to 100km/h using 2nd and 3rd gear (as you keep the 4 speed manual transmission)). A lot quieter and more fun to drive too!

Sounds like you' ll have plenty of get up and go for your application. You will need liquid cooling for the controller (for reliability/longevity) but it looks like Hawk60 etc motors are setup for liquid cooling as well so that works. Find it somewhat hard to believe you will be 210kg with driver though. What and how many batteries are you using? (the 5 Tesla S modules I'm using with battery box etc would be 130kg alone)


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

That sounds fun, love those old KG's. Maybe someday I'll do a swap like that into my '90 1.8T Corrado.

For the kart I'll be using a single battery. Currently that is composed of 420 Molicel P26A 18650 cells in a 42S10P configuration, so a little less than one of your modules of 444 cells. Peak amperage will be 350A. The cells alone are 19.4kg, but with the case, shielding, etc it will be a fair bit more. All in all, in karting the driver is about 1/2 the total weight. For the 100cc TAG class, the minimum weight is 175kg with the driver, so I'll be a bit on the heavy side. However that also includes front brakes for added safety, so that adds a little weight over the rear-brake only TAGs. It certainly will be much quieter than the old 2-stroke Honda motocross engine I was running.


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

Nice. I think you will blow them away down low for sure with the good starting torque. Will be interesting how it will compare at the high end.


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

As far as the different maps, you would just have different configuration files for the motor/controller for the different conditions and just load the applicable file (only takes 30seconds). As yet there isn't any traction control that I am aware of, although they could definitely add it if they wanted (just more software development needed for that).


----------



## hydro_racer27 (Dec 18, 2021)

Were you able to use this controller with the DHX motor? I am also trying to see if this controller will work with motors other than the HyPer 9, and assume I would also need the OEM version of their software.



hallkbrdz said:


> Hi Mark...
> 
> This will be used on a sprint kart along with (hopefully) an alpha-test DHX Machines Peregrine 60 motor (essentially the same as the Hawk 60 in specs). Continuous / peak power and torque of 34/55 kW and 75/120 Nm - although most of the time I will run it far short of that amount. Total vehicle weight with driver will be about 210 kg.
> 
> ...


----------



## hallkbrdz (Jan 2, 2018)

hydro_racer27 said:


> Were you able to use this controller with the DHX motor? I am also trying to see if this controller will work with motors other than the HyPer 9, and assume I would also need the OEM version of their software.


No. They STILL haven't released the alpha-test motors due to huge delays in the supply chain. I still have the controller but will probably sell it and the cells since I'm working on my own motor design now that won't need it.


----------



## Oatz328 (Jan 13, 2021)

Can anyone PLEASE share an OEM copy of TAU sync. I too have a limited version. My supplier is reluctant to give me a full copy and insists I send them my clone files for them to modify. Net gain hasn’t responded to me at all. i Want to experiment with the Canbus setup, and can’t. So frustrating. Anyone able to share a copy?
cheers
Brian


----------



## EV-Caveman (3 mo ago)

I might be a day late and a dollar short, but here is a link to download the OEM version.





SmartViewGuiInstaller_2BC_2BD_OEM_Rel_1_1.zip







drive.google.com





Hope it helps someone!


----------

